# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019

## themasmtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao  giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019  (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## themasmtravel

Ai cũng có thể đi du lịch!

----------


## themasmtravel

Thật tuyệt!

----------


## nhasangiatot

du lịch đi

----------


## nhasangiatot

Dịp 30/4 và 1/5 đi du lịch Mộc Châu cho sinh viên và công nhân viên là lí tưởng!

----------


## nhasangiatot

Lh trực tiếp quản lí nhà sàn Mai Châu: MS Thêm 0966223019

----------


## nhasangiatot

LH trực tiếp quản lí nhà sàn 0966223019

----------


## nhasangiatot

Mai Châu điểm đến lí tưởng LH Ms Thêm 0966223019

----------


## nhasangiatot

LH Ms Thêm quản lí nhà sàn Mai Châu :0966223019 để thuê nhà sàn và dịch vụ ăn uống trọn gói giá rẻ nhất !

----------


## nhasangiatot

LH trực tiếp quản lí nhà sàn Chị Thêm 0966223019

----------


## nhasangiatot

LH Ms Thêm quản lí nhà sàn Mai Châu :0966223019 để thuê nhà sàn và dịch vụ ăn uống trọn gói giá rẻ nhất !

----------


## nhasangiatot

uppppppppppppppppppppppppppp

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-Chị Thêm 0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....*giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Chị Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....*giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....*giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-Chị Thêm 0966223019
Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 8k/khách/đêm)
- Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- Phục vụ ăn uống với các suất ăn từ: 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ..... giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ ! 
Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-Chị Thêm 0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....*giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-Ms Thêm 0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....*giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....*giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....*giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....*giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....*giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....*giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....*giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019

Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)
- Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- Phục vụ ăn uống với các suất ăn từ: 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ ! 
Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)
*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....*giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....*giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------


## nhasangiatot

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình giá rẻ-0966223019**Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác, Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)*
- *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ được 500 khách / ngày , nhà sàn thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....Đặc biệt nhà sàn 19 của chúng tôi có hệ thống nhà vệ sinh rộng và sạch sẽ nhất tại bản.
- *Phục vụ ăn uống* với các suất ăn từ: *50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ, 100,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* nhày sạp múa hát của người dân tộc thiểu số giá 800.000đ/đoàn, đốt lửa trại giá 300.000đ/đoàn, cho thuê âm thanh – ánh sáng 450.000đ, , đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Nhận gọi hộ xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao giá rẻ từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số 2 và 19 - Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
Liên hệ trực tiếp quản lý: 0966223019 (Ms Thêm)*

----------

